# Manhattan Support Group



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey there...I've had IBS for 18 years now and would love to meet with others who also suffer from it. I've lost many of my "normal" friends due to my inability to socialize. So, I'd love to find a group of people (or even just one or two) who can commiserate and talk on issues of health, work and relationships. Is anyone OUT THERE???!!! I'm a 32 year old male and haven't been able to find anyone in the New York City area between the ages of 18 and 40. I know I can't be the only person in Manhattan with IBS. Please let me hear from you!!Best...Jeffdocbelkin###aol.com


----------



## kah2004 (Mar 29, 2004)

I live in the NYC area and am willing to commiserate on issues about health! I've suffered my entire life.Female, 29.Kelly


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey Kelly!Great to hear from you! Well, at least there's someone else in New York who has IC. I haven't been able to find anyone else. We should set something up -- and maybe others will come.Jeffdocbelkin###aol.com


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Oops...My mistake. I meant to say that I'm looking for others out there who suffer from IBS who reside in the NYC area. I also have IC. When you have IC, then getting IBS is almost a guarentee. Anyway, I want to hear from all of you out there!Jeffdocbelkin###aol.com


----------



## JulesC (May 26, 2010)

Hi,I know this was ages ago, but I thought I would reply just in case. My name is Julia. I live on the UWS and Im 25. I have suffered my entire life. Would eb wonderful to talk to people about it who understand.Thanks,


----------



## suz11 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am available to talk and to start a support group.Suzanne


----------



## suz11 (Sep 9, 2007)

I notice there are a few responses to starting a support group. How do we go about doing this? Where in NYC does everyone live?


----------

